# swab after each shot?



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

should ya give it two shots or give it a brief cleaning after every shot?


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Are you sighting in or just target shooting for fun?


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sighting in


----------



## Bears Butt (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes! Swab after each shot. Not only does it clean out the carbon and junk, it allows the barrel to cool and will give you consistency throughout the effort of sighting in, in that regard. We found that swabbing with a cleaning patch lightly wet with Windex worked wonders. It cleaned the barrel and dried quickly.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

thanks for the tip. I'll add some windex to the cleaning kit!


----------



## FSHCHSR (Aug 30, 2008)

just swabing the barrel or taking breech plug out and every thing


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Just swab the barrel unless you are shooting dozens of rounds, at that point you will want to pull the breech and clean it / nipple.


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

yeah it was pretty easy and quick with my cva, those things are great! what do you use to clean out the breech hole?


----------



## StillAboveGround (Aug 20, 2011)

Yes, Agree with BB...
Never got consistency I wanted sighting in until I took the time to swab after each shot...
Time consuming, pain in the butt, but necessary...

Take your ratchet and socket to the range with you make it faster to pull the breech plug...
I still have to do it the hard way...


----------



## Fishracer (Mar 2, 2009)

utahgolf said:


> yeah it was pretty easy and quick with my cva, those things are great! what do you use to clean out the breech hole?


There is a tool you can buy at sportsman's or cabelas. It is basicly a retracktable wire. Works good for me.


----------

